# Help me choose what programs to install after reformat



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

I am going to reformat my computer for the first time in almost 4 years and i need some advice on what to get. 99.9 percent i use for browsing, youtube, facebook, and that's about it.


CONFIRMED

Google Chrome - Browser

Malwarebytes (Paid) - Protection
Spyware Blaster

Google Earth - Fun

Windows Security - All around built-in

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

THINKING

What do you say about Revo Uninstaller? You think i should try out the built-in after years of using Revo?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What else can you recommend? Keep it simple please.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I am pretty sure if you install the paid version of Malwarebytes it disables windows security


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Revo is fine. If you want to run Malwarebytes paid while using Windows Security, in MBAM >Settings>Security>Disable “Always register Malwarebytes in the Windows Security Center”


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Corday said:


> Revo is fine. If you want to run Malwarebytes paid while using Windows Security, in MBAM >Settings>Security>Disable “Always register Malwarebytes in the Windows Security Center”


That's great to hear that they can run both together.

Windows Security has it's own firewall, is it good enough?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

wii_zil said:


> Windows Security has it's own firewall, is it good enough?


Yes.


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Mmm i think that's pretty much it. Maybe i need more FUN programs.

Maybe i can add another spyware program alongside Malware?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Before you Format Press the *Windows* key*+X* and choose* Programs and Features.* This will list all of the programs you currently have installed on your computer that don't come with Windows. You can take screenshots of this list or just write down what programs you want to keep that you use. And any of the suggestions you got from this thread.


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

spunk.funk said:


> Before you Format Press the *Windows* key*+X* and choose* Programs and Features.* This will list all of the programs you currently have installed on your computer that don't come with Windows. You can take screenshots of this list or just write down what programs you want to keep that you use. And any of the suggestions you got from this thread.


Thanks, I never knew about this shortcut.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Over the years, I've seen so many computers that have problems caused by apps, that I recommend only downloading what's absolutely needed, and if needed only once, deleted after use.


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

Total Uninstall 

You use it to install all apps instead of launching the apps by themselves. It makes a complete log of everything added to the registry and files added to the harddrive. It takes a snapshot of the registry and file alocation table then compares that snapshot to the app or program just installed so you can completely remove everything later if needed.

Also has a very good uninstaller for apps that didnt get installed by it. 

If you use it you need to make sure that you don't load or use any other applications during the install and wait to do so til after the install completes as it will include any changes made from those applications. The reason is later if you decide to unistall that software it can remove other things that that where added while you were doing other things on the computer, like browers updates if you decided to go surfing while the software was installing.

It's a very usefull software.


----------



## Sgayres (Jun 11, 2010)

1. Malwarebytes is an unnecessary added load. No one needs it unless you are 600 lbs and run through china shops blindfolded.
2. Get Adobe Reader. Edge blows as a default PDF reader. On the download page, opt out of everything except for the Chrome extension.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Personally I'd uninstall Spyware Blaster, it doesn't offer you anything that isn't already being dealt with better by Malwarebytes and Microsoft Defender.

More programs do not offer more security, they just duplicate effort and use up resources.


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. Keep them advices coming.

Will be coming back here.


----------



## icotonev (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello..! I would recommend to add and configure *ConfigureDefender * to Microsoft Defender .. or to add the whole package of Andy Ful ...: *Hard_Configurator*


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

icotonev said:


> Hello..! I would recommend to add and configure *ConfigureDefender * to Microsoft Defender .. or to add the whole package of Andy Ful ...: *Hard_Configurator*


Never heard of that. I'll be looking to it, Thanks.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I always add cd-dvd burning software like CD Burner XP, a good graphics viewer like Iview and make default, something to read system like Speccy and Hww Monitor, Superantispyware free (to remove tracking cookies about all it is good for anymore), Adobe Reader as suggested but make sure you make it default as Edge really does suck for pdfs, VLC Media Player and again make default and I install System Ninja as a good safe "crap cleaner" as well as Open Office if you don't have Microsoft Office or Word Perfect to read Office type files.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Superantispyware is a big install just to remove tracking cookies Rich.

If you're bothered about being tracked through cookies, then a simple addition to your browser of something like CookieAutoDelete ....









Cookie AutoDelete


Control your cookies! Automatically delete unwanted cookies from your closed tabs while keeping the ones you want.




chrome.google.com









__





Microsoft Edge Addons


Make Microsoft Edge your own with extensions that help you personalize the browser and be more productive.



microsoftedge.microsoft.com





Cookie AutoDelete – Get this Extension for 🦊 Firefox (en-US)

.... will use far less resources.


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

Here's some more apps I use for after the new Windows install and for a new Windows install.

Free
Winmount - use to make a setup folder, ISO image a virtual CD\DVD drive. I always leave the volume label for Z availabe for the virtual drive that way if I need to uninstall at a later date and the uninstaller asks for the setup media I will at least know it was on drive Z. Everything that gets setup on my computers uses drive Z.
Notepad++ - Notepad replacement. Has features for viewing almost any programming code version amongst other features
Explorer++ - A windows file manager\Explorer replacement.
Comodo Firewall - have to use there suite to install it but I only install the firewall. I never use a complete suite for antivirus and firewall. I use the offline installer. The web installer is the default.
VLC player - The reason I use this is it's very simple to use. After it's installed just double click on the media file you wnat to play.
7Zip - for unzipping *.7z files. Also does *.ZIP files
WinRAR - for zipping and unzipping. It's unregistered version never expires. Also does *.ZIP files
MP3Gain to make all my mp3's play at the same volume level. This app needs some Microsoft Visual Basic run-time files. So select the full version if the Normal version doesn't work.
Cinbench R20 - Benchmark application to test your CPU and GPU together.
HWiNFO- Best Free Hardware monitor. Used to check temps while benchmarking with Cinebench R20 to make sure system cooling is within hardware limits, e.g. have the right sized CPU fan, enough case fans, etc..
Defraggler - mainly for Hard disk drives to keep files in one place for contiguous reads. Defraggler is the best free Defragmentation software IMO. Don't use CCleaner who also makes Defraggler unless you want to screw up the Windows registry. I've used different versions of CCleaner and although it's a good program It's better to just use Total Uninstall I mentioned above to uninstall. If you used it to log all your installs you won't need to use CCleaner.

Paid for apps I use
Raxco Perfect Disk. - I still have alot of HDD's so I paid for Best disk de-fragmentation software out there IMO. Really not needed for SSD's. Lots of features like putting most read files at the beginning of the drive in read order. Makes booting hdd's very fast. Having jsut 2% file fragmentation can slow a Computer with a boot hdd 50%. If your games are stored on a hdd defragging them can improve game performance.
UltraIso - though WinMount will also make virtual cd\dvd drives I use Ultra ISO to make ISO Image files
Driver Genius - to back up drivers so I can install or restore them in case of OS failure.

Utilities
Rufus - simple USB boot format tool for windows ISO's downloaded using Mircosofts download tool.
Ventoy - the next step in USB boot tools. This is a more complicatedUSB boot tool that allows multiple ISO files to placed in a folder then uses a menu to select which ISO to boot. Fantastic tool. Recommended that you use a 64GB USB flash drive for this USB boot tool.
HBCD 15.2 - Hirens boot CD Restored. 2013 version. This is the large 2.8GB version not found on the Hirens website, but on Archive.org. This is a updated version by fans of the original Hirens version 15.2 on Hiren's website This one is for older MBT style partitions but there is still has plenty of useful tools on it. See attached pdf for making a USB bootable version and the Attached USB format tool for making the Hirens 15.2 restored CD ISO into a bootable USB tool.

Hiren's BootCD PE is the latest version updated by fans of the last version 15.2 back in 2013. Go here for how to make USB BootCD PE USB Booting Hiren's BootCD PE


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Wow SoCalBryan that's a lot of stuff and many things Windows does. I see no need for Defraggler, wouldn't install Comodo anything, WinRar and 7Zip only give you slightly better compression than Windows?
Gary I beg to differ here SAS really does the best jop with tracking cookies. I use a freebie called Cookienator and that one gets ones SAS doesn't as well and are you sure Cookie Auto Delete removes tracking cookies? I used it one time and Cookienator and SAS removed a tone more. BTW I also disagree about Spywareblaster, I think Mbam has slipped a lot but it never claimed to remove bad site addresses like Spywareblaster does so I don't see where that is duplicative effort at all.


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

Yes windows does some of these things, but very badly. The windows defrag tool will eventually make the defragmentation problem worse in say 6 to 9 months and the system will be snail slow if on a hdd.

Comodo is very good out of the box, but a lot of folks don't like all the warnings at first as it has to learn whats ok and whats not. Please convince me there is better free firewall software and I will take a look. It's easy to say in a forum that I wouldn't use this or that anything. But I didn't see you mention a better one. It's very configurable you can even remove whitelsit entry's Like Microsoft to see when Microsoft is phoning home. Show me another that has the feature set it does and is as configurable and I'll look at it. 

The only problen is most firewall software is bundeled in a suite of programs. Learn my leason years ago with Norton SystemWorks. What a train wreck.

Every tool that Windows incorporates into it is rudimentary version of a full featured product. So yeah windows does some extra stuff but again implements it very badly.. Idiocracy is what Windows is becoming, an operating system for retards. This offends me very much as I've been using Windows since version 3.0 and the latest versions, have made some features minutely faster while neglecting, or down right making certain operations worse like file management. The three position directory tree structure is a joke and makes file management so ridiculous that most users just don't bother with it.

There's 2 types of computer user rule. Everyone falls into one or both of these catagories

1. Those that have lost data
and 
2. Those that are about to.

The new Window UI is driving alot of people to just not use Windows. Windows is the only product I've ever seen that is sold broken. If you bought a refrigerator or lawnmover or car that needed 350 fixes I and everyone else would call those items a lemon and there are lemon laws for just that reasonl. But somehow Microsoft has got away with this for years mainly because they change the UI just when everyone is getting proficient with it. Purposely forcing everyone to start the learning cycle of the how to use the new OS. This way most users never get to figure out how bad it is.

So when I see you post to me "that's a lot of stuff and many things Windows does. I see no need for" It makes me wonder about your support.

Defraggler is miles ahead of the windows version as far as getting the job done. Raxco Perfectdisk is miles ahead of Defraggler if you are using hdd's. Something none of the SSD manufactures is that when an SSD fails theres no chance for recovery of the data. So use SSD's and NVMe's for the OS and HDD's for storage.

The bottom line here is if you just use Windows 10 with out trying to make it better then you will be the one complaining about lost data. 

I've been fortunate in that of the data I've lost I've been able to recover due to having backups because i understand the 2 types of computer user rule and backup anything I need to save.

Some of the tools I listed above help me in that respect. The other tools make using windows bearable for those of us that know how to use a computer.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep. Also keep in mind that not everyone will like, or be able to use the same thing. What's "best" for say Uncle Bubba may not be the best Aunt Martha, or your Grandpa or my Grandaughter. You get the idea.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The defrag issue will soon be moot as SSD's become the norm.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

These are your opinions and in mine Comodo does nothing right and an awful lot wrong. Defraggler may be a good product but lives on a site that is a cesspool of bloatware. Sine you don't defrag SSd drives certainly the majority of us would have no need of any defragging. Having used Windows Defragging in the past, I felt it was quite sufficient, my opinion!
I use Open Shell on Windows 10 and find little difference from Windows 7 except the graphics is far superior and it is way quicker. However I always tweaked a system to get it where I wanted so I don't know why I wouldn't have to do it on Windows 10 also because I am fussy.
"Windows 10 is broken?" by what? How. It is the smoothest best full platform Microsoft has ever designed. To me LInux is broken because it is so damn difficult to use for many functions I don't want to bother to learn it and Apple is too expensive and too easy for anyone that has finally mastered the ins and outs of Windows in my opinion.
You think that software combined into Windows is an outline of a product and not complete so then use something that is complete. I think they gave us all that was really needed for most jobs and if I want to do something that requires more I will usa it and Partition Master by EaseUs is a good example of that for me.


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

I also use Open Shell. I use it because the UI since Window 8 is broken IMO. If it wasn't I wouldn't have to use Open Shell, formerly Classic Shell and I also use EaseUS Partition Master. Anotho

I'm an advance Windows user so you'll have to agree that making an OS easier to use for the masses does not make it easier to use for experts. In this case I have to use an interface that again is made for people that don't know how to use an operating system. Using the Windows defaults is waste of my time.

One more tool I forgot to list is TeraCopy version 2.3. I've been burnt too many times using File Manage, Explorer, now File Manager again for copying files. For some reason the destination files don't always get copied correctly in Windows when copying large amoounts of files.

TeraCopy uses CRC file checking to make sure that the copys are the same. I've looked at Total Commander, and Directory Opus, both which have a file and folder synchronization feature but don't say how there file checking algorithm works. Which is why I use Explorer++ instead with TeraCopy handling file operations. I also never move files, I always use a copy operation then after that's complete I then delete the source files. Also been burned too many time using the Windows move command.

You still haven't posted your recommendation for Firewall software. I suppose that's because you believe the Windows file wall is good enough but didn't want to say so. I would disagree and would again say another feature of Windows that is deficient.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yeah I think the Windows Firewall is adequate. I hear what you are saying about Explorer but personally I have never seen anything missed using Explorer and I find TeraCopy confusing to use as well as unnecessary. I mean its my opinion but I try to keep Windows as "lean and mean": as possible. 
I do not understand why the XP and Win 7 Start Menu which were the best Microsoft has ever done had to be altered into the disgrace that started with Windows 8 and then really warped out with Windows 10 though and that is the only time I would add duplicative features unless I felt I needed more hasn't the version in Windows offered. But again this is all opinion neither right nor wrong just that and again an OS is meant to be personalized.


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

Wow man!. If your in an environment that uses desktops behind a server there's no need for all the things I'm discussing. If you are not in an server environment like home users then your thinking is myopic as far as what single pc users experience. There's no systems administrator to protect and backup a work pc from virus and data loss on a home system.

I do understand what the were trying to do. They, Microsoft have been consistently losing market share to Android, IOS and Linux over the last 10 years and they were trying to corner the market like IBM tried to do with OS2. A really stupid move. At least IBM realized their mistake with the Lenovo line of PC's. Microsoft is still floundering with it's lastest OS incarnation. Every new release is adding more and more support for Linux with bash included. It appears to me that the future of Windows is not so much an integration with linux into Windows but the integration of everyone to paying for an OS via online services. So this is all a slight of hand move by Microsoft. Not one of the current server offerings by Microsoft has software that you can use to isolate even Microsoft from it. All a cloud based servers which require a lucrative subscription and licensing program to line Microsoft's pockets. 

The really should be broken up at least into an OS company and an applications company. If the want to go into the business of renting services then by all means let them do so in a third seperate incorportion.

I really don't think MS cares for it's legacy in desktoip OS's but instead is moving to a rented online system that only requires a terminal for use and a paid subscription to use any app via the terminal.

Bill gates was against this back when Larry Ellison of Oracal wanted to do this 30 years ago. The new leadership at Microsoft wanted to change Windows into an Android type OS with Windows 8. The backlash was swift. The release of Win8.1 followed closely there after. Windows 9 was scrubed which is why they skipped to Win 10. There only throwing programming assets at the desktop OS til they can figure out how to move the whole of the desktop seen to the subsription model. So I seriously digressed from the topic. My apoligies.

The OP wanted suggestions to make his system better or else why ask for software to include. Your myopic on this too it appears. 

How about you try to help the OP things to improve his next OS installaton instead of belittling my software suggestions. Not really worthy of a Team Manager - Hard, Acting Manager, Security as you say you are. How about a little more of "try this software" or "what about this software:" istead of the pooh poohing of suggestions by other posters.


----------



## SoCalBryan (Jun 28, 2020)

As far as Teracopy try version 2.3. I've complained to them about the new Win 8-10 interface. Yes their newer offering are crap as far as the UI. Version 2.3 of Teracopy was easy to use and had a simple to understand Ui (user interface). Go give that version a thorough try and I think you'll come aboard with using it as a daily driver, as far as a file copy manager.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Rich, Spyware Blaster blocks bad sites by setting permissions in the various browsers. Whilst this may seem like a good idea, having thousands of blocked sites, most of which you will never visit, and which get changed on a regular basis, just means that over time your browser will just get slower and slower as the number of blocked sites gets ever bigger.

The same problem occurs to a lesser extent with a large Hosts file.

Because of this, programs like Malwarebytes moved to a process of active blocking, which deals with sites by analysing what it finds when you land on them, and also by referring to a list hosted on one of Malwarebytes' servers.

As for "tracking cookies", well to be honest they really are the least of your worries where tracking is concerned, so it really doesn't matter too much whether you remove every single on or not, you'll still be tracked.

Tracking is very big business, and advertisers, and web analysts have gone to a great deal of time and expense to ensure that they can follow you around the internet and compile data on what you look at.

Pretty much every site you land on will have beacons, and other site monitoring software that logs and categorises its visitors, and these are often not dependant at all on cookies to function.

Blocking tracking is an exercise in futility for most people, since paradoxically, due to fingerprinting, the more trouble you go to to hide your identity, the more identifiable you become.

For me personally, I just use Firefox with the "Enhanced Tracking Protection" setting set to Strict, and that will block most of the basic tracking techniques.

To check how identifiable you are, EFF have a browser checker at ...









Cover Your Tracks


See how trackers view your browser




coveryourtracks.eff.org


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I just prefer to let FF delete all cookies when closing it.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That is fine but that doesn't touch tracking cookies!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Gary R said:


> Rich, Spyware Blaster blocks bad sites by setting permissions in the various browsers. Whilst this may seem like a good idea, having thousands of blocked sites, most of which you will never visit, and which get changed on a regular basis, just means that over time your browser will just get slower and slower as the number of blocked sites gets ever bigger.
> 
> The same problem occurs to a lesser extent with a large Hosts file.
> 
> ...


Gary what tracking cookies do isn't my concern it's their presence and obviously you will always be adding more but regular scanning and removal of them definitely speeds up your browsers. I never ceased to be amazed how suddenly removing 3,000 tracking cookies which I would say the average pc has onboard if never scanned for will speed up a browser especially on a dog slow internet as many of my clients have. Truthfully removing 3,000 of anything will speed things up as we both know.
As for Spywareblaster I am reluctant to remove anything I do which keeps people away from potentially bad websites
and I am not sure what you are saying Mbam does that duplicates the process.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

SoCalBryan said:


> Wow man!. If your in an environment that uses desktops behind a server there's no need for all the things I'm discussing. If you are not in an server environment like home users then your thinking is myopic as far as what single pc users experience. There's no systems administrator to protect and backup a work pc from virus and data loss on a home system.
> 
> I do understand what the were trying to do. They, Microsoft have been consistently losing market share to Android, IOS and Linux over the last 10 years and they were trying to corner the market like IBM tried to do with OS2. A really stupid move. At least IBM realized their mistake with the Lenovo line of PC's. Microsoft is still floundering with it's lastest OS incarnation. Every new release is adding more and more support for Linux with bash included. It appears to me that the future of Windows is not so much an integration with linux into Windows but the integration of everyone to paying for an OS via online services. So this is all a slight of hand move by Microsoft. Not one of the current server offerings by Microsoft has software that you can use to isolate even Microsoft from it. All a cloud based servers which require a lucrative subscription and licensing program to line Microsoft's pockets.
> 
> ...


Not sure what I am "pooh poohing" as much as I am saying I am a big believer in KISS. If "Joe average" installed all your suggestions, his system would be large and unweildy. Not saying depending on need many of those programs might do a better job than the Windows adaptions but the average person doesn't need more than Windows offers.
Not that it is relevant I am behind a server myself, but I still like to keep as small a system as possible and I never install or suggest install of programs one might need only7 ones they do need for what they do everyday. Suggesting the poster practices KISS is not off topic while bashing MIcrosoft within the umbrella of helping the user sure is I think.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Rich-M said:


> That is fine but that doesn't touch tracking cookies!


I also delete History and clean cache with every closing of FF.

EDIT: I also run Quick Scan more often manually than MS Security does automatically.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

It's not just cookies, cache and history. They also track you by your computer/browser's near-unique fingerprint. Click the EFF Cover Your Tracks link that Gary posted above, or here: Cover Your Tracks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The results of Gary's link:
*Our tests indicate that you have strong protection against Web tracking.*


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Cool, that's what it says for me as well. But scroll down and read some stuff that can still be identified as rather unique ... especially if the have access to AI.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Corday said:


> I also delete History and clean cache with every closing of FF.
> 
> EDIT: I also run Quick Scan more often manually than MS Security does automatically.


That's great but tracking cookies are still there Rick.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

What exactly do you mean by a Tracking Cookie Rich ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Rich-M said:


> That's great but tracking cookies are still there Rick.


FF has Tracking choices in its Privacy & Security options. Duck Duck Go has a block.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You can block tracking in all browsers by choosing that option and that will get most of them but some will slip through.
I guess what we call tracking cookies could be better named "tracking pixels" and the difference between them and other cookies is what they do and more importantly where they are kept. Deleting cookies in browsers does not remove tracking pixels as tracking pixels broadcast from browsers but don't necessarily reside in them. Blocking tracking if it works will prevent them.
Tracking cookies by themselves cannot infect a pc, but they can easily be hijacked and allow Malware to follow along to your browser.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Forgot to add that now that most people have uninstalled Flash, they no longer have to use the Adobe removal tool to delete Flash Cookies.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

__





Enhanced Tracking Protection in Firefox for desktop | Firefox Help


Enhanced Tracking Protection in Firefox automatically protects your privacy while you browse.




support.mozilla.org













How to Turn On or Off Tracking Prevention in Microsoft Edge Chromium


How to Turn On or Off Tracking Prevention in Microsoft Edge Chromium Microsoft has adopted the Chromium open source project in the development of Microsoft Edge on the desktop to create better web compatibility. This new Microsoft Edge runs on the same Ch




www.tenforums.com


----------



## wii_zil (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow. Thank so much.

I really appreciate it.

Hoping i have time to do the reformat this month. If i do, i'll definitely go through this thread again.


----------

